# Santa Fe?



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

O.k. I was curious what the Santa Fe line hauls, and were, since I have no clue about trains, and I originally was going to do a logging railroad layout, but have discovered that these two don't mix. To my knowledge.

So I think I might shift gears to a layout still including a logging site for reagular equipment, and just have a pretty acurate Santa Fe line running by it.

Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What time period are you modeling?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay Amigo here is your info

http://www.atsfrr.com/

Have fun it''s built rite in


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

tkruger said:


> What time period are you modeling?


Well I was going to go modern, but I guess I'm behind the ball curve already.

Thanks Subwayaz, if I am reading right, the Burlington Northern Santa Fe Railway is what Santa Fe was. So the train I have is already outdated as of 1996 or so, so there for it really doesn't matter how I do a layout. 

I really wish I new more about trains, I find it fasinating, but have always stuck to the trucking industry and then the Army as a profession. maybe when I retire in 10 years I can get a job with BNSF, since there website said they are the Number 2 in military friendly hiring. haha. 

Thanks again guys for the info, I guess I need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Diesel,

When you find some kickback time, explore this: 

http://books.google.com/books?id=Tj...resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reading reckers, I'm in the final two weeks of my college courses at the moment, so I'll tackle this ASAP.

I'm thinking of ditching the set I have now, since at the time I thought Santa Fe was still in operation. I would like to do a coal train passing by a logging site as my layout, and nothing I have really jives. 

Oh well, I'm used to learning the hard way haha.

any recommendations on a road name for coal trains in wooded areas, the only two trains companys I know are CSX and Conrail?

Thanks guys again for the suggestions.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

BNSF and Union Pacific haul a lot of coal out of Wyoming. It's all unit trains as far as I know. There is a lot of timber covered mountain sides out there.

I used to live in Cheyenne. The coal trains were in the news pretty often. About the only trains I saw were cross country freights. Lots of them were container traffic.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Wyoming is a gorgeous place, Alcoman. One of my favorites. Love the Wind River Canyon.


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

Man, I'm a idiot, I didn't think about that, I went to school at Wyo Tech in Laramie.

It is gorgeous out there. 

I guess I will just scrap the Santa Fe set and start fresh and just piece a set together.

so basically start all over. 

now I have a piece of plywood, and a bunch of logging equipment, with no train. hahaha


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

My view is this: Do what you like since it's your layout, and scr*w the "rivet counters!"


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

SSG. Diesel said:


> Well I was going to go modern, but I guess I'm behind the ball curve already.
> 
> Thanks Subwayaz, if I am reading right, the Burlington Northern Santa Fe Railway is what Santa Fe was. So the train I have is already outdated as of 1996 or so, so there for it really doesn't matter how I do a layout.
> 
> ...


No worries, don't think trains or paint schemes are ever out of date. From my experiences the RR's run them anyway, and so can you. As it's been said prior it's your Railroad so run what you wish 
I sure do and I'm sure I'm not alone with that
But always nice to know the history behind your RR of choice


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just came from a trip in Indiana. The local grain elevator bought a GP9 from BNSF. The loco was painted in the Blue and Yellow Santa Fe scheme. The letters BNSF were painted on the cam in black block lettering. The elevator just left it as was. They have a three mile spur and some sidings. The loco just moves cars around all day. You could easily 're-letter' your loco in that manor. And then use it for what ever you wanted. If you logging company had a small staging yard prior to the main line that would be ideal. Just because a line did not haul something does not mean that their equipment was not sold to someone else who does.


----------



## MidwestModeler (Jan 20, 2010)

I watched some logs roll by yesterday on a BNSF line. I didn't get pics of the cars though and am not sure who made them.


----------

